# New Dewalt 611 Sparking Heavily



## GalenP (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I have a new Dewalt 611 compact router.

From the first time plugging it in it is sparking heavily inside, such that I can see it flashing outside the housing. Looking inside at full RPM it is a bright sparking light. Dialing down the RPM it becomes less so.

And the sound of it running is not encouraging with all the sparking. It also seems to not run at a very high RPM at max. The max unloaded is suppose to be 27,000 rpm, and it just does not seem to be running that fast.

Is this just normal brush wear that will go away shortly?

Thank you. I am new here but I could probably post a video if it would help.

Galen


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If there is a problem with a new product the answer to that problem is almost always: return it to where it was purchased.

George


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

If its returnable, I would hit the eject button and try again. 

If its not, then your best bet is to bring it to a dewalt warranty shop. Im not sure if routers are "serviceable" by the user, but if its new, you shouldnt have to.

To answer the direct question, there is no "obviously" visible sparking in any of my electric tools and Id be concerned if there was..


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

GalenP said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a new Dewalt 611 compact router.
> 
> ...


take it back, brush's don't spark like that , don't use it or try to fix it , that may void the warrenty ?


----------

